# Незаращение дуг + лишний позвонок



## Terana (12 Ноя 2007)

Здравствуйте!

Врач-мануальщик по рентгеновским снимкам дал заключение: ВОСЕМЬ шейных позвонков + незаращение дужек третьего ШЕЙНОГО позвонка.
Объяснять все это он будет на приеме через 2 дня. А я очень напугана таким диагнозом  , поскольку он спросил: у вас не бывает приступов бешенства? furious 
Не могли бы вы дать хоть какие-то объяснения по этому поводу (что-то уж совсем фантастический диагоноз) и чем такой диагноз чреват.

Спасибо.

ЗЫ. Снимки, к сожалению, никак не получается отсканировать и выложить (все время получаются черные квадраты Малевича  ).


----------



## Ell (12 Ноя 2007)

*Незаращение дуг + лишний позвонок!!!*

Если нет слайд-модуля, то снимки необходимо перефотографировать на просвет. либо на окне в солнечную погоду, либо на мониторе при открытом чистом Word.


----------



## Terana (13 Ноя 2007)

Здравствуйте снова!

Выкладываю снимки:







Наверное стоит добавить, что я обратилась к врачу с проблемой немения мизинцев рук. Мне 30 лет. Работа сидячая. Малоподвижный образ жизни.


----------



## Gregory (14 Ноя 2007)

Диагноз - нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника, остеохондроз. Позвонков -7, да и незаращения дужек я не наблюдаю. Чревато описанной вами же симптоматикой, плюс головные боли и прочие малоприятные вещи, однако это вовсе не обязательно. Лечение у мануального терапевта необходимо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2007)

Gregory написал(а):


> Диагноз - нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника, остеохондроз. Позвонков -7, да и незаращения дужек я не наблюдаю. Чревато описанной вами же симптоматикой, плюс головные боли и прочие малоприятные вещи, однако это вовсе не обязательно. Лечение у мануального терапевта необходимо.



Согласен. От себя только добавлю по поводу бешенства, если этот доктор вас не кусал и не обслюнявил, то бешенства вам бояться не стоит. Вирус бешенства передается только при укусах или при попадании слюны больного (как правило животного). С болезнями позвоночника бешенство никак не связано.


----------



## Terana (14 Ноя 2007)

*Gregory, Игорь Зинчук*, спасибо, успокоили! Хоть позвонков-то 7, не жирафа!  

А незаращение врач увидел в этом месте:


----------



## Ютана (14 Ноя 2007)

Приступы ярости,мануальщик мог назвать так,а могла и больная сама так интерпритировать сказанное врачем....это по поводу бешенства.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Ноя 2007)

Terana написал(а):


> А незаращение врач увидел в этом месте:



а я там его не вижу. И при всем этом то на что вы указали, не является третьим шейным позвонком)))). Это пятый...


----------



## Gregory (14 Ноя 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а я там его не вижу. И при всем этом то на что вы указали, не является третьим шейным позвонком)))). Это пятый...



Полностью согласен. Хотя у пятого позвонка такая форма остистого отростка встречается не часто


----------



## Terana (15 Ноя 2007)

*Ютана*, Вы правы, врач говорил о ярости... Извините за неточность. Есть склонность? ))


----------



## Ann'08 (22 Янв 2008)

Вы не поверите, но у меня тот же диагноз - 8 шейных позвонков - был поставлен буквально месяц назад мануальным терапевтов по снимкам, которым почти год!.. До этого никто ни разу ничего подобного не говорил мне... У меня паника только улеглась... Можно я тоже сфотографирую свои снимки и выложу для консультации?..


----------



## Helen (23 Янв 2008)

Ann'08 написал(а):


> Вы не поверите, но у меня тот же диагноз - 8 шейных позвонков - был поставлен буквально месяц назад мануальным терапевтов по снимкам, которым почти год!.. До этого никто ни разу ничего подобного не говорил мне... У меня паника только улеглась... Можно я тоже сфотографирую свои снимки и выложу для консультации?..



Конечно, выкладывайте, только не забудьте подробно описать состояние, жалобы и тд. - это немаловажная информация для врача.


----------



## Hel'ga (18 Окт 2009)

Здравствуйте, Helen. Подскажите, что у человека не может быть 8 шейных позвонков? У меня тоже врач насчитал 8, я даже сомневаться не стала, так как я довольного высокого роста и решила что это связано с физиологическими особенностями, а вот теперь заинтересовалась, весь интернет перерыла и нигде подтверждения не нашла.


----------

